# Pro 500 G2 EXP



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Looking for any experiences with the above unit.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have one and like it a lot. I have three collars and the only negative is that I sometimes forget to check which collar I'm set on before I nick the dog -- not recommended for clarity in training. Having both momentary and continuous options is a real advantage.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the Pro 200 G2 EXP and wish I had the 500. Overall, I like both units. Sometimes I'm a little perturbed because they boast a one mile range - but if the dog ducks behind a hill or something the distance is cut much shorter. I guess its the "line of sight" issue that they all have. I like versatility of being able to add collars if ever needed. The 500 is a bit more flexible than the 200 with the continuous stimulation "nicks".


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

I have the Pro 500 G2 EXP also and I like it a lot! I can also run three collars but don't usually as I do forget which collar I'm on and have nicked the wrong dog a couple of times.....not good!


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have the Pro 200 EXP. I really don't like the toggle switch for choosing what collar you're on. It can get switched to the wrong position fairly easily.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll also agree with Sportsman that the toggle switch on the Pro 200 can get flipped inadvertently - a better design would be.....ummmm better ! Overall a pretty good unit. I'm sure the Pro 500 is just as good.


----------

